# Can't Connect To Any Online Games



## Suxor (Jul 29, 2012)

*Hi All,

My Problem > 

I Can't Connect to Any Online Games ( With Hot SPot Shield I can ) 

I don't Know Why And i have a Online Game > 

No One Can Connect To My Server 

Need A Help Thx,*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you on a PC or Console device? Can you connect to the internet without any games open? Does this problem happen on all games? What games does this happen on?


----------



## Suxor (Jul 29, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Are you on a PC or Console device? Can you connect to the internet without any games open? Does this problem happen on all games? What games does this happen on?


*Thx, 

Im On PC I , yes i Can Connect to Any Site Except www.nexoneu.com*

*That's is a Game Site ( Combat Arms Eu )

, yes This Problem At All Games , Like This games >*

*Conquer Online *










*Combat Arms Eu Online*










Jade Dynasty Online ( No Servers In The Game Luncher ) 










*I am a network owned by a person who delivers the service to people in the 

region , Note : This Problem Happened To My Friends in The

Network , And i have A Online Game Server

No One Can Connect To The Server ( The Same As The Online games*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> No One Can Connect To The Server


If nobody can connect to the network then that is a problem with the holder of your server. Contact them to have them fix it.

These games seem like Flash games. Have you updated your Adobe Flash/Java?




> Note : This Problem Happened To My Friends in The
> 
> Network


Can they not connect as well?


----------



## Suxor (Jul 29, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If nobody can connect to the network then that is a problem with the holder of your server. Contact them to have them fix it.
> 
> *Before this problem was that people can enter the game*
> 
> ...


*They Have Same Problem *


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then the problem lies with the game. Not you.

Or if its a problem with the server its a problem with who ever has created the server.


----------



## Suxor (Jul 29, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Then the problem lies with the game. Not you.
> 
> Or if its a problem with the server its a problem with who ever has created the server.


i'm Already Try To Connect to This Games From

Other Network And It Works


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a web browser based game?

If yes update your Adobe Flash ans Java.


----------



## Suxor (Jul 29, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This is a web browser based game?
> 
> If yes update your Adobe Flash ans Java.


Masterchief that is not the problem 

i can connect to this games with proxy ( Change my Ip Address ) 

And no one in the network can connect to this games 

Only With Proxy They Can't Connect 

i think the problem in router or some thing


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

It sounds like your ISP (Internet Service Provider) has blocked that site, in which case there isn't anything you can do to solve it at your end. I would advise that you contact your ISP and find out if the site is indeed blocked. If it isn't then maybe they can advise you on how to access the site through your router.


----------

